# New TV Problem



## cvos34 (Aug 17, 2009)

We have a Samsung 58" Plasma tv that we have had for 2 weeks and now when we turn it on it will click like it did when it worked but no picture, just black. After we unpacked it and set it up I noticed a bradid wire between the screen and trim. Did not keep anything from working, the wire is not cut. What could be the problem? Only 2 weeks old and it died!! I'm not happy about this at all! Samsung told me they will send someone out for the wire problem, not till Wednsday now I have a $2000 black hole for 2-3 days.
Any help or thaughts would help.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

At this point, you're best of doing absolutely nothing until the tech gets there. If it's a circuit board failure (likely), expect it to be another 2-3 days until the board comes in, at which point he'll be back to install it.


----------



## cvos34 (Aug 17, 2009)

How after only 2 weeks can the circuit board fail? I noticed on the back of the tv through the vent holes there is a green blinking light. What is that for? I noticed that the other day, but nothing seemed to be wrong.


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

cvos34 said:


> How after only 2 weeks can the circuit board fail? I noticed on the back of the tv through the vent holes there is a green blinking light. What is that for? I noticed that the other day, but nothing seemed to be wrong.


The green blinking light is normal on the Sammy plasmas.


----------



## cvos34 (Aug 17, 2009)

What would cause the circuit board to go out so soon?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

cvos34 said:


> We have a Samsung 58" Plasma tv that we have had for 2 weeks and now when we turn it on it will click like it did when it worked but no picture, just black. After we unpacked it and set it up I noticed a bradid wire between the screen and trim. Did not keep anything from working, the wire is not cut. What could be the problem? Only 2 weeks old and it died!! I'm not happy about this at all! Samsung told me they will send someone out for the wire problem, not till Wednsday now I have a $2000 black hole for 2-3 days.
> Any help or thaughts would help.


Can you define "died"?
How is your TV connected (HDMI, component, etc.) and what is it connected to?
Is there any chance that the TV is on the wrong input? Mine will automatically switch to the OverTheAir input if there is no HDMI signal (which drives me bonkers, wish I could make it stop doing that). 
Can you get any setup menus or volume adjustment display?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

cvos34 said:


> What would cause the circuit board to go out so soon?


It's just like any other piece of electronic gear; there's a 2-3% failure rate, and generally electronics tend to fail right away, or work for a long time. You got one that failed right away. No big deal (other than the inconvenience to you), as the new part should get you going again.


----------



## cvos34 (Aug 17, 2009)

It is connected with HDMI and worked for 2 weeks. Now I can't get any of the tv's on scerrn displays or anything. As the other post said with the repair it will hopefuly work for many years after.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

cvos34 said:


> What would cause the circuit board to go out so soon?


The list of potential reasons for failure is too long to list, it could be anything from a defective part to an assembly (cold solder joint, loose connection) issue that finally got to the point of failure. QA teams use the term "infant mortality" (some find this to be morbid but it's widely accepted) to describe this statistical computation of products that fail early in their life. As Battlezone noted, usually they either fail early or last for many years - there are plenty of exceptions to that rule though!

Keep us posted, I'm curious how well Sammy takes care of you - my friend just installed a 58" Sammy Plasma a couple weeks ago. Good luck!!!


----------



## cvos34 (Aug 17, 2009)

Some good news! I baught the TV a Ultimate Electrinics and they will swap me a new TV. They hopefuly will have it this Friday and will deliver it to me Saturday! And take the now dead one back. I just hope this one will work for many more years.
Two other questions when, the TV did work when watching anything SD or HD it displayed only 60Hz? Why? The TV is 600Hz. And it will not hurt the TV if I have 1 HDMI cable and an RG-6 on the ANT-IN will it? I'm useing the ANT-IN for OTA TV that Directv does not have.

Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

cvos34 said:


> Some good news! I baught the TV a Ultimate Electrinics and they will swap me a new TV. They hopefuly will have it this Friday and will deliver it to me Saturday! And take the now dead one back. I just hope this one will work for many more years.
> Two other questions when, the TV did work when watching anything SD or HD it displayed only 60Hz? Why? The TV is 600Hz. And it will not hurt the TV if I have 1 HDMI cable and an RG-6 on the ANT-IN will it? I'm useing the ANT-IN for OTA TV that Directv does not have.
> 
> Thanks for all of the help!


Glad to hear the resellet is supporting you! I assume when you say it displayed only 60Hz that you are looking at the display information screen - this tells you what the incoming signal is at, not what the actual panel is refreshing at. It appears whatever you have feeding it (D* IRD apparently) was sending everything to the panel at 1080/60Hz, if you feed it a signal from a BD movie with the proper settings you would see 1080P/24Hz - again, it has nothing to do with the sub-field refresh rate of the TV - although the ability to actually show 1080P/24 or a direct multiple of 24 is considerable a desirable feature of the display to prevent artifacts that are created when doing interpolation.

The only danger to the set with those connections I can possibly see would be lightening down the antenna cable, you may want to put in a lightening arrestor on the RG-6. If your house gets hit you're likely to lose everything (not just your TV) but the arrestor may protect it from smaller spikes, etc.


----------



## cvos34 (Aug 17, 2009)

I still do not have a working tv yet!! Will be 3 weeks now! But I have a decision to make the retalier I got the Samsung tv at has the Samsung on order and should be in next Saturday. They are geting a new Panasonic TCP58S1 this Tusday and I can get that one if I want, and I think I will. Does any one know about this tv? I can't find any reviews on it, I think it is a new model. According to Panasonics web site is has very smiliar specs. The bigest diffrence is the Pana. does not have a swivile base. That is a nice option but somthing I can live without. Any one have any ideas on this model? It will be about $100 less than the Samsung!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I just installed a TC-P50S1 for a friend today and it looks fantastic. I also just picked up the P42S1 model for my bedroom. Excellent budget plasmas, well rated on the cnet site...as good as many tvs at much higher pricepoints, if money wasnt a concern I'd probably go with the G10 though, but these tvs seem virtually identical in PQ at a lower price point.


----------



## cvos34 (Aug 17, 2009)

CCarncross, does the tv still work? Mine only worked for 2 weeks! An update on me tv. Ultimate Electronics STILL does NOT have my tv! They don't have any good reason as to why. The sales manager said that an email said one will be shiped, and may have been this last Friday. And Ultimate says now it will be in the 11th. I'm not holding my breath (I have for 4 weeks now and about to die on this tv). Ultimate did let me use a Sony 52" lcd untill my Samsung comes in. Question how long should this take? This week will be the 4th week! When I orderd it took 2 weeks. Every time Ulti. says it will be here it"s not. So I'm starting to lose my trust and patience with them now. They have offered the Panasonic TCP58S1, but I realy liked the Samsung picture. How does the Panasonic compare? One thing I have noticed with the Sony lcd it has a matte screen and Samsung does not, and I think the shiny screen makes the picture sharper.


----------



## cvos34 (Aug 17, 2009)

I finily have my tv! I just hope it will work a lot longer this time. Does anyone know if you have a "burn in time" for plasma tvs? And can I adjust the setings now or after any burn in?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

cvos34 said:


> I finily have my tv! I just hope it will work a lot longer this time. Does anyone know if you have a "burn in time" for plasma tvs? And can I adjust the setings now or after any burn in?


Plasmas typically will have a 100 hour break-in timeframe but unless you want to go to the trouble of using the burn-in patterns / materials available at AVS Forums, etc. there is no reason you can't adjust the picture now and then re-adjust it after using it for about 100 hours. Just avoid watching too much letterboxed or static images for the first 100 hours to ensure the panel gets evenly broken in during it's early days.


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Samsung is generally pretty good about fixing the set if you can manage to make it through the customer service. I had an Led Light engine go out in my Hl61A-750 within 60 days of purchase. 

Like bobukcat said though, burn in will be an issue with your sammy plasma, so be carefull of static images, and letter boxed programing. The average lifespan of plasma is roughly 60,000 hours and generally around 30,000 hours the plasma will significanly reduce in brightness. One thing you can't beat on the plasma though is the rich colors, but competing tech is catching up.


----------

